# Tiny poops and not peeing



## agnesthelion (Jun 4, 2012)

Agnes (4 mth old lionhead) just today I noticed her poops are really tiny. Also, she hasn't peed in probably 5 hours (unless she has found a new corner somewhere that I don't know about but she is otherwise 100% on pee litter trained and her box has been dry since like 3pm)) Her activity level and appetite seem normal as of now.

Do these symptoms indicate the possibility of anything? What signs should I watch for?

I just got new Timothy hay today (from a new feed store where I live) and also am slowly introducing new pellets.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

The smaller poo is an indicator that Agnes is not eating enough fiber (hay). And it shows with her not urinating as much. Unless you find the secret spot. More hay means more water intake. 

This was an interesting article I found. Explains about just what Agnes is experiencomg.

http://somewhereinnj.blogspot.com/2006/03/skinny-on-rabbit-poop.html

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! What an interesting article. Although it still perturbs me because Agnes has had hay almost 24/7 since we've brought her home?? I started with Timothy hay mixed with alfalfa when she was a baby for more calcium and switched to just Timothy hay........

She JUST peed a couple minutes ago in her litterbox. Good grief she can hold it! Still haven't found a pee spot. Besides I think I would smell it too  I guess I will just keep an eye on her....

Any other theories since she has always had hay....?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

Only other theory is that maybe she should be eating more hay. Having hay and eating it is too different thing. My Willard had hay. I knew I had to cut back on Willard's pellets and made him eat more hay when his poo was just like Agnes's. Maybe Agnes needs more time in her crate eating that hay. Exercise and free time is great, but sometimes it could be too much for a youngster like her. When she's older, she'll know she needs to eat it.


Just another article. I know I like to read as much as possible. And bunny poop is very important to know when you have a bunny. 

http://hopealexander.hubpages.com/hub/Why-Does-My-Bunny-Poop-So-Much

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 4, 2012)

Maybe Agnes needs more time in her crate eating that hay.Â  Exercise and free time is great, but sometimes it could be too much for a youngster like her.Â  When she's older, she'll know she needs to eat it.

^^^^lightbulb! Its funny you say that because as soon as I put her in her cage when I need to leave or for the night she goes right to her hay and pellets like she is starving but she's had access the entire time. Maybe she does get too sidetracked playing......

Great thinking Karen. Thanks!!


----------

